# Linux for a slow PC



## Frederik S (Apr 14, 2007)

Alright here is the deal I just got an old laptop here are some specs: 
IBM T21: P3 750MHz, 128MB RAM, 10GB HDD.

My major problem is that many of the new distros of linux require atleast 256MB RAM to install. What I basically need is a linux distro that is easy to use like Ubuntu just for a very slow PC. I've been reading a lot about linux so I know the basics I'm just not a pro user.

I really hope that you guys know a good alternative.

Thanks!

Best Regards
Frederik Skovgaard


----------



## Brutalfate (Apr 14, 2007)

I've got Ubuntu 6.10 on my T22 with similar specs to yours. It runs it like a champ.  Even with 10+ profiles. Haha.


----------



## Zalmann (Apr 14, 2007)

Linux isn't heavy on RAM as the various flavours of windows. You should be able to run it fine on 128MB, I ran it on my ancient NEC laptop with 64MB of ram, and it ran fine.


----------



## Frederik S (Apr 14, 2007)

The problem is that you need 256MB RAM to install Ubuntu/openSUSE/Kubuntu. And since I don't have that I can't install them. That is why I need another distro that can install on this rather old system.


----------



## strick94u (Apr 14, 2007)

I had Kbuntu 6.1 on a 366 laptop with 64 megs of ram it took it a few to load but ran fine after boot


----------



## Frederik S (Apr 14, 2007)

Yea but the newer distros of Kubuntu requires 256MB of RAM to install!!


----------



## Frederik S (Apr 14, 2007)

I've found out that Ubuntu 6.10 is available with an alternative installation CD. But I can't find it anywhere on their site, can anyone help ?


----------



## Frederik S (Apr 14, 2007)

please I'm desperate!


----------



## russianboy (Apr 14, 2007)

I recommend Vector linux. 

But the alt. versoin should be on their web site.


----------



## Frederik S (Apr 14, 2007)

They mention the alternate CD on Ubuntu.com it just isn't on the site:S


----------



## Artic Foxin Dell (Apr 15, 2007)

What abut Puppy Linux?


----------



## Frederik S (Apr 15, 2007)

I found the alternate install cd for Ubuntu after a searching for a while so that's what I'm going to install today if it's too slow I might go for either puppy linux or Vector linux.


----------



## Frederik S (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for the help, much appreciated!


----------



## clinux (Oct 3, 2007)

I was searching for my problem & came across your question. So registered to suggest distro for slow pc.

Try DSL (awesome), Slax (Good) .
distrowatch.com is your friend.


----------



## francis511 (Oct 3, 2007)

Puppy, but it`s low on features.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree with clinux. Damn Small Linux is perfect for low ram machines. Despite the fact that this thread is from 6 months ago. lol.


----------

